# sprayless scratch repair



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

evening all

i've been looking for info about removing deep scratches from my dad's car paintwork. i have come across this on youtube and wondering if anyone has experience with this type of repair. it looks too good to be true and hope someone can verify if its any good or not.






regards

paul


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks impressive but it also looks too good to be true,if i'm proved wrong on this i will buy some right away.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

it does look impressive, but to me it looks like its just being filled. i wonder if it would wash off.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

made only for one purpose, dealerships, which means quick, easy and not particularly bothered about the long term results


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like something similar to the http://www.drcolorchip.com/ kits.


----------



## chip20 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been on the course and bought the full kit.I have done some jobs with it and been impressed but then done others and was left disappointed! It basically
puts paint in to the damage and will only come out with thiners will not come out after washing:thumb::thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Looks like something similar to the http://www.drcolorchip.com/ kits.


That's what I thought too and it's still going strong two years on my hood.

I believe in the paint but I'm pretty sure you'll probably still feel the scratch if you know what I mean?


----------



## chip20 (Mar 9, 2008)

martyp said:


> That's what I thought too and it's still going strong two years on my hood.
> 
> I believe in the paint but I'm pretty sure you'll probably still feel the scratch if you know what I mean?


You can still see the damage on close inspection!


----------

